# madness sticky



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How does a great post become a sticky?So many new people ask for info on saltwater start up I wonder why Reefing Madness' list and links aren't a sticky yet?I'm not trying to put him out of business,but more to let people receive his GREAT info and come looking for more specific information.Good idea?
Salt only has two stickys;what fish did you get and FTS?
How about one that would be really helpful?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually a poster requests it. I believe we have asked him in the past to write up a good article and send us a link so we could stick it. Perhaps the bubblegum fell off....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been using it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

We don't want to sticky a post when its in the middle of the thread. Uncool looking  If he would start the thread with it, then it can be stickied.


----------

